# Colossal Mess Up - Direct Express / Co-America



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Colossal Mess Up - Direct Express / CoAmerica

I received my new debit card from Direct Express approximately a week and a half ago, and since then I've been unable to access the money in my account. 

As soon as I received my new card I called Direct Express customer service in order to activate it, and to also update it for international use outside the US. The customer service rep whom I spoke with seemed to be having some difficulties, and I kept having to spell things over and over again so that he could enter my data. Our conversation turned a bit tense, and now I'm wondering if he put some sort of hold on my card preventing me from using it?

I've now called Direct Express five times attempting to resolve this issue, and each time I talk with them they keep telling me that my card needs to be updated for international service. I keep telling them that the previous costumer service representative supposedly updated my card for international service, but then they tell me that they see no evidence that the previous rep made any attempt to update me card for International use?

Once again this morning I went to the ATM expecting my card to work, only to find that I couldn't withdraw any cash (also will not work in store). I called customer service, and again they put me through the same song and dance. Eventually after speaking to "higher level service" I asked to speak with a supervisor so that I could make an official complaint with their company. The supervisor asked me to hold on one moment, and that she would soon be giving me a case number to go along with my complaint. After a few moments of silence, the "supervisor" came back on the line to ask me if there was anything else she could help me with. I told her that I thought she was going to give me a case number, but she denied telling that she would give me a case number, and she added that it was against policy to give out case numbers. (Wow!)

At this point I'm down to my last 1,500 Php, running low on consumables, and I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced a similar problem with Direct Express? - Yeah I know I should change banks, but right now I cannot afford to do so, as I'm supporting myself, my wife, and also a son back in California on my SSI benefits. This is looking extremely bad, and I'm wondering if the embassy in Manila can do anything?


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't use it but I heard others say they can log into their account and get things done. Have you tried that?

https://www.usdirectexpress.com/edcfdtclient/index.html#


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

pakawala said:


> I don't use it but I heard others say they can log into their account and get things done. Have you tried that?
> 
> https://www.usdirectexpress.com/edcfdtclient/index.html#


Can't really do too much on line, I think that about all you can do is check your balance. Last time I looked could not do bill pay or balance transer.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Don't know if its available to you but at USAA one can PM back and forth with an account representative for help or whatever from their website. 

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gosh Max? Yea dealing with ATM cards is spooky, do you have a Philippine Bank account or can you write a check to a money changer, I don't use ATM cards anymore but I still use my NFCU Visa.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Banks*

This is truly an unfortunate situation for someone to be in. It is also a good example of why we (my family and I) no longer deal with US banks. Not that they or companies there )or in other countries) are bad. Rather it is because they are far away with no way to have in person interaction with.
We use two Philippine banks and have never had a problem or issue. If my wife or I go in to do any type of business, we are greeted by the banks's operations officer and receive quick, personal service without delay. They know our names and will make a withdrawal for us without even ID or our account number. Most of our accounts at these banks are ATM use only and the only inconvenience is if one of their ATM's happens to be out of cash. When that happens, it gives us an awful good excuse to go a local mall for an ATM and lunch.

Many people here have posted in the past they will not deal with local banks but I feel exactly the opposite and enjoy not only the good service here but the friendship with those working at the banks that we use.



Jet Lag


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

The only thing that I can suggest would be to call them back and try this.

Once someone gets on the phone CALMLY immediately ask for a Supervisor. The Customer Rep will ask why. CALMLY just state that you have an issue that can only be handled by a supervisor. 

When you get this Supervisor, CALMLY state that you have had trouble ACTIVATING your card for international use and CALMLY PLEAD and ASK for their GUIDANCE and help. I would not tell the supervisor anything about your previous calls except that you need a supervisor's expertise in getting your card activated. You can always call back for the complaints.

What you want is a friend to help resolve this NOW. The key is getting to someone who can actually fix it. 

Now is NOT the time to complain or threaten...it is the time to RESOLVE.

JM101


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Call center hidden messages*



JM101 said:


> The only thing that I can suggest would be to call them back and try this.
> 
> Once someone gets on the phone CALMLY immediately ask for a Supervisor. The Customer Rep will ask why. CALMLY just state that you have an issue that can only be handled by a supervisor.
> 
> ...


What you are not aware of is that the call center has comment boxes, so when the account is pulled up all the messages are there for the current rep so if they leave a message about how the customers is acting, this already gives the rep or supervisor a bad feeling for you. I worked in a call center for 7 years and if you cause a commotion you'll get pegged as a trouble maker :eyebrows: with a simple note and then if you click on the note it goes further into detail. 

I also had an issue with a call center here, different issue and nothing worked so I ended up finding another business to deal with. 

Basically I'd get rolling with a Philippine direct deposit bank account or checking account ASAP,  because even if your card works, you get hit by a horrible typhoon there's no such thing as internet for months and how are they gonna run your card if the power lines and towers are damaged.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> What you are not aware of is that the call center has comment boxes, so when the account is pulled up all the messages are there for the current rep so if they leave a message about how the customers is acting, this already gives the rep or supervisor a bad feeling for you. I worked in a call center for 7 years and if you cause a commotion you'll get pegged as a trouble maker :eyebrows: with a simple note and then if you click on the note it goes further into detail.
> 
> I also had an issue with a call center here, different issue and nothing worked so I ended up finding another business to deal with.
> 
> Basically I'd get rolling with a Philippine direct deposit bank account or checking account ASAP,  because even if your card works, you get hit by a horrible typhoon there's no such thing as internet for months and how are they gonna run your card if the power lines and towers are damaged.


I actually think that something like this must have occurred in my case. The very first time I called to activate my card the person that I was speaking with was making a big production out of taking my information, and he asking me to spell everything over and over repeatedly. Finally I asked him if I could speak with someone else (because he was having so much difficulty) and then things went downhill from there. 

Too make matters worse, the above rep assured me that my card would be available for use the next day, as did the next several customer service reps whom I spoke with. 

Finally during my fifth I asked to speak with a supervisor, but the person describing themselves as a supervisor was absolutely and completely worthless in every sense of the word. At one point she said to me, "I can't tell you the reason why your card isn't working Mr. X." To which I responded, oh but you do know the what the problem is with my card, but you just won't tell me what the problem is? 

Well, I don't really like being an a-hole to people, but in her case I made an exception. I never called her any names, but I wouldn't let her hang up on me. Every time she would ask me if there was anything else she could help me with, I'd say yeah, you can explain what it is that is preventing you from telling me what's wrong with my card. After about 45 minutes I let her go.

Next I called Social Security at the embassy in Manila and left a message. I was really surprised when a woman from Social Security called me back about an hour later. The woman from Social Security genuinely seemed sympathetic to my problem, and she said that someone from their office in Manila would be contacting Co-America directly. 

I don't know if the call I made to Social Security had anything to do with it, but this morning I went to the ATM and was able to take money out. Wow! What a relief! 

I do agree that the initial customer service rep was most likely the cause of all my problems, and someone with a position like that shouldn't have that much unchecked power.


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> This is truly an unfortunate situation for someone to be in. It is also a good example of why we (my family and I) no longer deal with US banks. Not that they or companies there )or in other countries) are bad. Rather it is because they are far away with no way to have in person interaction with.
> We use two Philippine banks and have never had a problem or issue. If my wife or I go in to do any type of business, we are greeted by the banks's operations officer and receive quick, personal service without delay. They know our names and will make a withdrawal for us without even ID or our account number. Most of our accounts at these banks are ATM use only and the only inconvenience is if one of their ATM's happens to be out of cash. When that happens, it gives us an awful good excuse to go a local mall for an ATM and lunch.
> 
> Many people here have posted in the past they will not deal with local banks but I feel exactly the opposite and enjoy not only the good service here but the friendship with those working at the banks that we use.
> ...


Can you give the name of the particular bank you use, and I assume you have direct deposit from some US money source. I assume no problems with this? And are there any hold if indeed you do have direct deposit?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Jim151 said:


> Can you give the name of the particular bank you use, and I assume you have direct deposit from some US money source. I assume no problems with this? And are there any hold if indeed you do have direct deposit?


Jim,

We use Chinabank and Metrobank and both have done and continue to do an excellent job for us. For fast, friendly, and service without ever a problem, I like Metrobank the best.

The direct deposit is to a US dollar account for Social Security and for that purpose only. 
No, banks do not hold a social security direct deposit. Metrobank is pretty cool as they have a large branch in New York and the US treasury deposits to that branch. That usually cuts one or more days off the time it takes to hit the bank here in the Philippines.

Keep in mind that you and ONLY YOU will have access to a social security dollar account and will not be allowed to have an ATM card for that account.
To solve that problem, we opened a Peso acct with just P2,000 and then transfer all deposits including social security to that peso acct. 
Our peso acct is an ATM account only and again, have had no problems or issues with that account either.

I guess for us, the idea was to make things as easy and trouble free as possible and this solution has worked well for us.
Cool too as we added our two young daughters (12 and 14yrs old) onto the peso act and they each have their own Mastercard ATM card for use when on school outings or if we decide to not go out. Then they can use an ATM to withdrawal etc.



Jet Lag..


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Jim,
> 
> We use Chinabank and Metrobank and both have done and continue to do an excellent job for us. For fast, friendly, and service without ever a problem, I like Metrobank the best.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks. I am still too young to collect SS (59) but do have a city police pension so that should be doable. I assume Metrobank card could also be used in the US if were visiting since is also located there? I also assume Metrobank is found thru out the PI's?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Jim151 said:


> Ok thanks. I am still too young to collect SS (59) but do have a city police pension so that should be doable. I assume Metrobank card could also be used in the US if were visiting since is also located there? I also assume Metrobank is found thru out the PI's?


Yes, Metrobank is all over in the islands here so far as I know. Your ATM acct is good anywhere but a possible issue exists. Metrobank ATM accounts have a six (6) digit pin code while ATM's back home in the States require a 4 digit PIN. 
It would be wise to get the email address for them in New York and send them a note so see whats what.



Jet Lag


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Also, on your PD pension direct deposit, you will need to open yet another account here because as I said, the Social Security dollar acct can be used for that purpose only.


Jet..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Also, on your PD pension direct deposit, you will need to open yet another account here because as I said, the Social Security dollar acct can be used for that purpose only.
> 
> 
> Jet..


Same thing at BPI. Only for SS Direct. Except for the initial opening USD 100, I could not deposit cash or write a check on a US account to deposit.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

PNB accepts pension direct deposits, I'm not sure of any waiting period but I'd wait a couple days only and checks are held from 25 - 30 days depending on holidays, holidays count against you. 

The money changers will get from 4 - 6 peso's off of every dollar but will cash your check immediately the banks will give you a very good exchange rate but require either $200 BDO, Chinese Bank deposit minimum balance and most other banks will require a $500 deposit minimum. The bank deposit pays for itself if you compare how much money is lost monthly to money changers, the only draw back is the waiting period for check deposits but if needed you can withdraw your deposit with a $10 fee.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> PNB accepts pension direct deposits, I'm not sure of any waiting period but I'd wait a couple days only and checks are held from 25 - 30 days depending on holidays, holidays count against you.
> 
> The money changers will get from 4 - 6 peso's off of every dollar but will cash your check immediately the banks will give you a very good exchange rate but require either $200 BDO, Chinese Bank deposit minimum balance and most other banks will require a $500 deposit minimum. The bank deposit pays for itself if you compare how much money is lost monthly to money changers, the only draw back is the waiting period for check deposits but if needed you can withdraw your deposit with a $10 fee.


I don't remember the minimum amount for a "regular" dollar acct. But at Metrobank, to open a US Social Security Direct Deposit Acct, they require only $100us initial deposit and that $100 must remain in the bank to hold the acct open.
Peso (ATM) savings accounts at most banks require only P2,000 to open and should keep that amount in at all times. You can empty the account during the month but they will add a service charge the next month of something like P200. Not a bad deal really and it ends the problems with having to deal with a bank stateside. Also, if over 65 years old, having your address AND your banking here allows you to opt out of paying into Medicare part-B And Obama-care. So that right there is a savings and another good reason to have everything here.



Jet Lag


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Yes, Metrobank is all over in the islands here so far as I know. Your ATM acct is good anywhere but a possible issue exists. Metrobank ATM accounts have a six (6) digit pin code while ATM's back home in the States require a 4 digit PIN.
> It would be wise to get the email address for them in New York and send them a note so see whats what.
> 
> Jet Lag



Jet, 

Boy has it been a while since you have been back to the states. (LOL).

Both my BoA and my WFB bank pins are six digit PIN numbers and I have heard of some banks offering 8 digits. 

I have no idea what Metrobank does as I don't use them.

JM101


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JM101 said:


> Jet,
> 
> Boy has it been a while since you have been back to the states. (LOL).
> 
> ...


Yep, A long time. Almost 13 years since I've left the islands. I'm not surprised they have gone to longer PIN's now. Safer that it for sure.


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

yep 6 digits is the norm for pins almost everywhere I know of (was in Honduras and is in Guatemala). I wondering how Bank of America (BOA) deals with banks in PI. They do have a branch listed in Makati-Manilla. I ask simply cause currently I have an account and I transfer money from it into the local bank in Guatemala...(Hold for checks is 30 days or 8 days if you make them type a letter ((which they have a form for)) requesting only 8 day hold (((go figure the common sense is not common anywhere))).


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jim151 said:


> yep 6 digits is the norm for pins almost everywhere I know of (was in Honduras and is in Guatemala). I wondering how Bank of America (BOA) deals with banks in PI. They do have a branch listed in Makati-Manilla. I ask simply cause currently I have an account and I transfer money from it into the local bank in Guatemala...(Hold for checks is 30 days or 8 days if you make them type a letter ((which they have a form for)) requesting only 8 day hold (((go figure the common sense is not common anywhere))).


All international banks in the Philippines are franchises so it's like dealing with any other Philippine bank. UK has always been 4-digit pin.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Jim151 said:


> yep 6 digits is the norm for pins almost everywhere I know of (was in Honduras and is in Guatemala). I wondering how Bank of America (BOA) deals with banks in PI. They do have a branch listed in Makati-Manila. I ask simply cause currently I have an account and I transfer money from it into the local bank in Guatemala...(Hold for checks is 30 days or 8 days if you make them type a letter ((which they have a form for)) requesting only 8 day hold (((go figure the common sense is not common anywhere))).


Yea, B of A does have one branch here in the PI. I tried to look up and find an email address for them here but no luck.
Banks here will for sure hold a physical check for clearing---sometimes 30 days. That's why an electronic direct deposit is best and eliminates delays like that.



Jet


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The BoA in Manila is a commercial bank for business banking, it is not like your neighborhood BoA branch.

Chuck


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

bidrod said:


> The BoA in Manila is a commercial bank for business banking, it is not like your neighborhood BoA branch.
> 
> Chuck


Never intend to do neighborhood banking with then there. The fact they are in Manilla I assume means they are likely to be able transfer funds easier with banks they are associated with there,.


----------



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

Jim151 said:


> yep 6 digits is the norm for pins almost everywhere I know of (was in Honduras and is in Guatemala).


PIN numbers are 4 digits in the UK, I was most surprised when I was added to my better half's account at the BDO and they had 6 digit PINs. We live and learn.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, I was able to withdraw money from my account exactly twice, and then I was right back to square one, and I'm no longer able to get any funds out. One of the ATM machines gave me error message stating that the transaction had been declined by the issuer, but when I went inside the bank here in Cebu, they couldn't give me any further information.

When I got home I tried to call my bank to resolve the issue, and I ended up speaking to three different reps in the process, due to the fact that my call kept getting mysteriously disconnected. 

The first customer service rep told me that there was absolutely nothing wrong with my card, and that I should just keep going back to the ATM until it decides to work again. My call got disconnected when I asked him how come my previous card worked for three years over here without any troubles. The next representative told me that someone had set the expiration date incorrectly in their system, and that my new card had been set to stop working the day before. The rep promised to correct my expiration date in their system, and she advised me that my card should start working the next day. (It didn't work) My call got disconnected when I asked why someone had set my new card to expire so soon. The next representative told me that my card had been disable due to their company's anti-fraud policies, but she refused to give me any further information. 

To make a long story short, during the past month I've been able to withdraw exactly 20,000 Php, and that's been it. When I do a balance inquiry at the ATM I can see the money, but I can not take it out. 

I hate to say this, but I'm now pretty close to becoming a hardship case, and I'm going to have to start looking at seeking emergency help if I cannot resolve this within the next few days. I actually left messages with the US Embassy, but so far I've been able to speak with anyone. Also, I tried calling a US State Dept. number in the US (202-501-4444) but I can hear someone pick up the phone, and then they immediately hang up without saying anything, and then I get a busy signal(rings for a long time before they answer).

Someone gave me an email address within the US Embassy, I tried that address but I got an auto reply stating that person was on vacation until after the first of the year. - Does anyone have an alternate contact within the embassy, or does anyone have any idea how I can obtain an emergency loan from the State Dept. or US Embassy. - This entire mess has been caused by my bank in US disabling my card, and refusing to tell me why.


----------



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

Doesn't solve the immediate problem but it sounds like a change of bank is in order when you're able to do this.

I don't know whether I missed this in the thread but are you able to organise an electronic bank transfer online? Using cards is fraught with difficulties from time to time, but I have the ability to organise electronic transfers online using my card and the card reader from the appropriate bank and they go through without problems.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Embassy Help*



Maxx62 said:


> Well, I was able to withdraw money from my account exactly twice, and then I was right back to square one, and I'm no longer able to get any funds out. One of the ATM machines gave me error message stating that the transaction had been declined by the issuer, but when I went inside the bank here in Cebu, they couldn't give me any further information.
> 
> When I got home I tried to call my bank to resolve the issue, and I ended up speaking to three different reps in the process, due to the fact that my call kept getting mysteriously disconnected.
> 
> ...


Sure sorry to hear you're having such a hard time of it. The embassy is operating on different hours at the moment due to the holidays. Here's a cut and paste from the embassy site for emergencies:

In case of Emergency outside business hours, American citizens may reach
the Embassy Duty officer through the Embassy operator at (63)(2) 301-2000.


So far as I know, the embassy/Dept of State does not give loans with the exception of a repatriation loan to get a person outa here in an emergency that is in financial distress.
*Taking or accepting that loan would end your right to have a passport for a period of seven (7) years.*

I would suggest this. Most banks back home have a separate *Main Office* somewhere. I would call or email that office and demand to talk to the manger. Surly that office or manager in that office can get something done quickly.

If your bank back home will accept it, another idea would be to write and FAX/Email a power of (financial) attorney to a close friend or relative in the states. That person should then be able to access your account there for you and Western Union cash to you here.

Still another and probably the best idea for fast cash would be to have a family member or close friend in the states send dollars to you. Western Union that I mentioned is good. A company called Xoom is also good and just as efficient.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Max... use the money changer, do you have checks? 

If no checks, have them mailed to a family member in the US and then have them sent here with all the return receipt, tracking, insurance the works, the checks can take from 2 - 5 weeks, I just had a couple boxes sent along with my credit card.


----------



## Riker54 (Feb 1, 2021)

Yes. This card does not work. They lied. I also issues.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Riker54 said:


> Yes. This card does not work. They lied. I also issues.


Rikker welcome to the forum and here's the best advice I can give you on this card, from what I remember of my private emails with Maxx was that depending on where you are withdrawing the money the ATM machine will time out due to poor internet connection or the machine is just out of money, plus certain ATM's will not work with stateside cards but I think BPI and BDO will be able to handle US ATM cards, make sure you don't use a mall-type ATM machine because if it takes your card and doesn't give it back you lose that card, but if the machine is in front or attacked to the bank they can retrieve your ATM card.

Maxx no longer comments on the forum I wish he would but I understand his reasons, he had to contact this company several times and from what he told me, watch out how you talk with them, they seem to get angered easily and only make it harder for you to withdraw your Federal pension.

Another note would be when you call back stateside make sure it's during their working hours because most call centers have an overflow service and you don't want to contact an overflow service. 

Late note I'll try to contact Maxx and see if he has any more information for you he had trouble once again when he got a new card because they'll freeze up your card if your overseas so you have to contact them and let them know you live in the Philippines so they can unfreeze it...so I'll see what I can do to get more information.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Riker54 said:


> Yes. This card does not work. They lied. I also issues.


Hi Riker54 I contacted Maxx and he gave some information that you can work with, here's a link to Facebook site Direct Express Cardholder Victims and if the person that runs this spot can't help you then contact our US Embassy US Citizen Services and if none of this works I'm waiting on an email link to the Vice President of Direct Express, Maxx had to go that route, once I get it I'll send it to you in a Private email, you are new so I'm not sure if you can reply back to me but once I get this I'll send.

This seems to affect most expats from the US here so I'm also going to post links on our Use full Links thread


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Can one logon to their account and setup a travel plan saying they're in the Philippines? Not permanent but at least they know you're there for a card to work. Many banks offer this, quick and easy.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hopefully we'll hear again from Riker54...Could you post a little more information about yourself and do you have other options to withdraw money like a checking account? Some money changers will work with you on this, we used a money changer for many years until I retired here and then I opened up a bank.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

My HSBC account, UK and PH are globally linked so online banking is fully supported. My UK Tesco account I need a VPN set to the UK to do anything more than balance check.


----------



## Riker54 (Feb 1, 2021)

Maxx62 said:


> Colossal Mess Up - Direct Express / CoAmerica
> 
> I received my new debit card from Direct Express approximately a week and a half ago, and since then I've been unable to access the money in my account.
> 
> ...


I have same issue but can use inside sm. It is a lie you can use this card for atm in Philippines. You can not.


----------



## Riker54 (Feb 1, 2021)

Maxx62 said:


> Can't really do too much on line, I think that about all you can do is check your balance. Last time I looked could not do bill pay or balance transer.


Yea online is for USA address only


M.C.A. said:


> Hi Riker54 I contacted Maxx and he gave some information that you can work with, here's a link to Facebook site Direct Express Cardholder Victims and if the person that runs this spot can't help you then contact our US Embassy US Citizen Services and if none of this works I'm waiting on an email link to the Vice President of Direct Express, Maxx had to go that route, once I get it I'll send it to you in a Private email, you are new so I'm not sure if you can reply back to me but once I get this I'll send.
> 
> This seems to affect most expats from the US here so I'm also going to post links on our Use full Links thread


thank you.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Riker54 said:


> Yea online is for USA address only
> 
> thank you.


This is an old topic and I did add a little more information to this topic here's the link. Useful links for Direct Express Issues


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Riker54 said:


> I have same issue but can use inside sm. It is a lie you can use this card for atm in Philippines. You can not.


Some banks or machines only accept local ATM cards so they won't accept International ATM cards. I do remember Maxx telling me he used his Direct Express ATM card at a bank, I can't remember which bank but if you try BDO the ATM card should work.

Another note, if the connection for the machine is slow, it times out and there's no transaction or these machines are frequently out of cash.

My International card ATM won't work at my bank PNB but it works fine in all the grocery stores, hardware ect.. or even online ordering.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Riker54 said:


> I have same issue but can use inside sm. It is a lie you can use this card for atm in Philippines. You can not.


I'm no longer in the Philippines right now, but when I was there I used to have the best luck at Metro Bank ATMs. I'm not sure, but if the communication with the bank in the US takes too long, then it kind of seems like the ATM at most Philippine banks will automatically timeout and cancel the transaction. Too many cancelled transactions, and it seems as though Direct Express disables your card until you call them. Also check out the below link to a Facebook group which has info on how to deal with Direct Express









Direct Express Cardholder Victims | Facebook


We empower Direct Express Cardholders by assisting recover losses due to fraudulent activity ignored by Comerica Bank and the Conduent call center.




www.facebook.com


----------

